# Boot drying/maintenance



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

take out the liners, insoles out of the liner and put both liner and shells on a air only or warm air boot dryer after each day. stench is from the boot parts not drying and getting moldy


----------



## RedSkate (Nov 6, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> take out the liners, insoles out of the liner and put both liner and shells on a air only or warm air boot dryer after each day. stench is from the boot parts not drying and getting moldy


Well I know that. I just wanted to know if the only purpose was to remove odors.


----------



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

RedSkate said:


> Do people only dry boot liners to get rid of odors? Or is there any other purpose to it? Also what are things I can do to take care of my brand new boots that I just bought. I want to take care of my stuff this season so I don't have to buy new stuff next year.



I swear by these Dampire Dryzone boot dryers. I have two sets one for liners & one for shell. They also work wonders on gloves. Recharge them by zapping in the microwave.

Cadet Direct - DAMPIRE® DRYZONE™ BOOT DRYER


----------



## RedSkate (Nov 6, 2011)

crispynz1 said:


> I swear by these Dampire Dryzone boot dryers. I have two sets one for liners & one for shell. They also work wonders on gloves. Recharge them by zapping in the microwave.
> 
> Cadet Direct - DAMPIRE® DRYZONE™ BOOT DRYER


That didn't really answer my question :\

I am wondering what drying boots does exactly besides eliminate odors?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Anybody know anyways to eliminate that awful smell or is it just like hockey pads, it's never going away.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Smell comes from bacteria. Bacteria thrives in warm moist conditions so boots are especially prone to this. This is the number one reason for removing liners, footbeds and thoroughly drying boots. Oh an just a tid bit of advice I learned from a long time skier, don`t use warm air with boot dryers. The heat actually promotes bacteria growth while doing very little to speed up evaporation. You are better of using cool or cold air and more volume of airflow.
> 
> As for some specific things you can beyond this good maintenance of your boots, sweat is generally a leading source of moisture in a boot. It may sound weird, but I spray my feet with underarm anti antiperspirant/deodorant like Right Gard. Your feet will stink for the same reason that pits stink and that is bacteria. Using pit spray on your feet has the same effect as using on the pits.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, super helpful. It's not weird to spray your feet:laugh:. My Neff socks came with a really strong deodorant scent soaked into them so they wouldn't smell. They came in handy on a 60 degree day. I literally wrung them out.. Soooooo nasty. I never thought about taking my liners out, weird I know, just never did.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm always sure to bring my boots an my inline skates in when it's freezing out. I figure if freezing water destroys asphalt then freezing sweat can't be good for liners.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

RedSkate said:


> Do people only dry boot liners to get rid of odors? Or is there any other purpose to it? Also what are things I can do to take care of my brand new boots that I just bought. I want to take care of my stuff this season so I don't have to buy new stuff next year.


I also use hurricane tape on the liners where they wear, especially when taking them in/out of the shell and cover the butterflies and c/j bars so they don't get torn off...imo hurricane tape works better than duct, athletic or gorilla tape cause it slips the liner in/out better.


----------



## Phunky (Oct 5, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> Thanks man, super helpful. It's not weird to spray your feet:laugh:. My Neff socks came with a really strong deodorant scent soaked into them so they wouldn't smell. They came in handy on a 60 degree day. I literally wrung them out.. Soooooo nasty. I never thought about taking my liners out, weird I know, just never did.


Your not the only one, i never thought to take out my liners either. But it makes complete sense on why you would. I believe i may just start doing that this season...also i need to get a boot dryer.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

IMO boot dryers are over rated. As long as yo pull out your liners when you'r done, the air will dry them out just fine. The only time I could see a need for a boot dryer is if you know you are riding everyday for long stretches of time.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ThunderChunky said:


> Anybody know anyways to eliminate that awful smell or is it just like hockey pads, it's never going away.


throw your liners in the freezer (or leave em outside in subzero weather overnight). freezing the bacteria kills it and helps alot with the smell. 



Snowolf said:


> Yeah the main reason for taking the liner out is moisture gets underneath in the footbed of the shell and air cannot get down in there to dry it out. The inside of the line may dry overnight, but there is still a nasty wet spot underneath. Same reason you take your footbeds out of the liners.


i've always had good luck just popping these bad boys in my boots:










i'll take the liners out maybe once every 3-5 days - especially if they're back to back, and i never remove the footbeds unless i have too... its just kinda a pain in the ass with mine. those boot dryers get hot enough to push alot of moisture out. i just worry about them burning the house down some night


----------

